# December 4th Hamburg Show



## HunterB

Hamburg show coming up dec. 4th
who's bringing what and who is looking for what?
Discuss 

Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show


----------



## tommy2

I will be there......hmmmm I never know what catches my eye..anyone have any Terribilis that will be at the show. I might be interested in them.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will be vending. LOTS of tinc morphs, leucs, and a few other things...


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

I'll be there. I have quite a few frogs, not sure yet what I'll be bringing.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## barnes

I will be going,

if any body is interested,i have a small green house similar to this one.

FlowerHouse Plant Tower Mini Portable Greenhouses

i might have some plants and other stuff to.

Logan.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be vending next the white canopy. 

I'll have springtails, isopods, glider melanogaster, apterous melanogaster, D. hydei, bean beetles, Ambystoma mexicanum, Ambystoma andersoni, Pleurodeles waltl, Cynops cyanurus F1 from wild, Cynopds chenggongensis, Baby crocodiles (tylototriton verrocusus), Mesotriton alpestris apuanas, Triturus dobrogicus, maybe axolotl eggs, and some odds and ends.
[email protected]


----------



## jfehr232

Michael Shrom said:


> I'll be vending next the white canopy.
> 
> I'll have springtails, isopods, glider melanogaster, apterous melanogaster, D. hydei, bean beetles, Ambystoma mexicanum, Ambystoma andersoni, Pleurodeles waltl, Cynops cyanurus F1 from wild, Cynopds chenggongensis, Baby crocodiles (tylototriton verrocusus), Mesotriton alpestris apuanas, Triturus dobrogicus, maybe axolotl eggs, and some odds and ends.
> [email protected]


I might need to get some booming isopods.

I have 3 S.I tri color froglets for sale/trade!!! I will be attending this show so let me know!!!


----------



## HunterB

jfehr232 said:


> I might need to get some booming isopods.
> 
> I have 3 S.I tri color froglets for sale/trade!!! I will be attending this show so let me know!!!


what price are ya lookin for, for the froglets?


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be vending.

Leucs, Azureus, Vitattus, G/B Auratus - Some breeders, adults thru subadults for all. No froglets or tads....these guys are all bigger. Quantity discounts always available.

Bean beetles, Orange and Dwarf white Isopods. Melanogaster FF.

_Eldorado pumilio_ - quite a few adults thru sub adults. Very nice colour and spotting on most of these. My frogs have produced F2. 

If you are on the fence with trying pumilio or wanting to enjoy breeding success, this is the morph for you ! Large size froglets morph out able to take melanogaster right away.

_Eldorado cauchero_ - 1 large adult and @ 4 froglets with enough size to be able to be transfered.


----------



## HunterB

I'll be looking for multiple small - to medium Neo.'s, so if your bringing any - PM me


----------



## jfehr232

The Tri's are spoken for...Thanks to this guy ^^^ 

I also have BJ's for sale in the classified Section. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/60937-blue-jeans-proven-1-1-a.html


----------



## Philsuma

whoa...not sure what "_Eldorado_ cauchero" are....but I do have " regular " cauchero.


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> whoa...not sure what "_Eldorado_ cauchero" are....but I do have " regular " cauchero.


Right Phil....We all know what you do behind closed doors.


----------



## DendroJoe

Vending with list below
Yellow Terri.
Mint Terri.
Orange Terri.
D. Azureus
Patricia
Citronella
Giant Orange
Leucs
Highland Auratus
etc.........

Come visit us.... some plants 

Joe


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will be vending at Hamburg, Dec. 4th, as *The Notorious Tinctorius*. I will have the following available with quantity discounts available. 
*Reserve now!*

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Azureus $40-$50ea 
Nabors line - 2-4 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius _– Oyapok $50ea 
Nabors line -2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Cobalt $40ea
Nabors line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Dwarf Cobalt $45ea
Stewart line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Bakhuis Mountain $50ea 
Stewart line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Saul Yellowback $50ea 
Stewart line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Giant Orange $100ea 
Nabors line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Powder Blue $50ea 
Nabors line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius _– Matecho $75ea 
Stewart line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates tinctorius _– Brazilian Yellowhead $50ea 
SNDF line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates leucomelas_ – Standard $40ea 
Nabors line - 2-3 months ootw

_Dendrobates leucomelas _– Banded $75ea
SNDF line F2, 2-3 months ootw


----------



## Judy S

DendroJoe said:


> Vending with list below
> Yellow Terri.
> Mint Terri.
> Orange Terri.
> D. Azureus
> Patricia
> Citronella
> Giant Orange
> Leucs
> Highland Auratus
> etc.........
> 
> Come visit us.... some plants
> 
> Joe


can you give me an idea of how much the mints and orange Terris will be and how old?? Thanks


----------



## kermit2

I'll have the usual assortment of treefrogs.. Well started tho..Also will have Fat failed geckos morphs with me. Gonna be setting up the night before so if anyone want to meet me there to get stuff then( till 8 pm Friday night) let me know..

Frogs for sale at the Northwest Berks Reptile Expo Dec. 4th (this Saturday)

Frogs make wonderful stocking stuffers.. Well, geckos do also..

Tree frogs:

red eyes
albino redeyes
yellow eyes
black eyes
amazon milk frogs juvies and froglets
south american bird crap frogs
clown treefrogs
hour glass frogs
vietnamese mossy frogs

Monkey frogs:

tiger legs
super tiger legs
sharp backs
waxy monkeys

Geckos:

patternless whiteout fat tails
whiteout het patternless fat tails
normal het patternless fat tails


Will also have shirts and cricket gut load for sale.


----------



## kermit2

Go a couple of pms the last time I advertise the fat tails for pix.. Figure if anyone is interested.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'll be vending Santa Isabels, Yellow Galacts, Cobalt Tincs, Azureus, Leucs, G/B auratus, Vittatus froglets, melanos, beetles, springs, supplies.

Anyone have a female blue/black auratus for sale/trade?

See Frogs 'n' Things - Frogs 4 Sale for pics and pricing. I'll be running some suprise specials and qty discounts.
Stop by and say 'Hi'!!!

Keith


----------



## HunterB

I'll be stopping in at each stand to atleast say hi haha I need to start placing names with faces

I'll be wearing a black cowboy hat, tan work jacket, blue jeans, and tan boots


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

I'll be there for a little bit!
Anyone going to be bringing film canisters? I need some for 2 vivs.


----------



## jfehr232

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I'll be there for a little bit!
> Anyone going to be bringing film canisters? I need some for 2 vivs.


You know you can pick them up at any place where they develop pictures right?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

jfehr232 said:


> You know you can pick them up at any place where they develop pictures right?


LOL, no I didn't!
So what, you just go to the photo dept and ask for film canisters?


----------



## jfehr232

dreamcatcer98 said:


> LOL, no I didn't!
> So what, you just go to the photo dept and ask for film canisters?


Hahaha yes stores like wal-mart, target, and etc. I do it all the time and they really do not ask why but yea there ya go. Pick up suction cups at the local hardware store or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## yours

Provided I have proper transporation(car problems), I'll be there to pick up my Waxy Monkey's from Mike Novy.....aaaaaaaaand, I have my calling INIBICO imitator I am more than happy to bring with me if someone wants him(trying to stick to local now so no shipping).










How can your single imi ladies RESIST that dude???? 

I'll be looking for producing HYDEI cultures and maybe some of Jeremy's Turkish Gliders(??) if he still has them available.....



Alex


----------



## Philsuma

This weekend....

This should be a very well stocked show for darts and dart supplies.

Looks like at least *8* different dart frog vendors ! 

If you are looking to try pumilio....I'll have quite a few eldorados available for $80.00 each -Adults and subadults !


----------



## Komodo Reptiles

I'll be there as well with a cornucopia of feeders including: fruitflies (hydei and melanogaster), springtails (Sinella aka tropical, Folsomia aka temperate, Tomocerus and blue), pinhead crickets, dwarf white and dwarf striped isopods and a wide variety of larger items such as superworms, crickets, waxworms, hornworms, frozen rodents, etc.. etc., etc. See you all there!

Dave


----------



## Philsuma

I need someone to deliver some frogs and supplies to Scott Menigoz's MADS gathering next weekend.

I'll be at Hamburg and can transfer the frogs and supplies... most likely some of you will be there and are going to Scott's the following weekend.

Lemme know if you could help us out.

Thanks.


----------



## dartsami

Looks like I will be at the show as well. I will have plenty o frogs. Im sharing space with Outback reptiles. Once you walk in take a right and they have just about half of the row along the bleachers. I will have leucs (2 bloodlines), azureus (2 bloodlines), CR auratus, bakuis, green sips, regina, matecho, varadero and Cainarachi valley imitators (probable pairs from two bloodlines and juvies). Also one red/blue escudo (calling male).

Im also bringing fruit flies D. Buzatti in limited quantities, melanos (wingless and flightless).


----------



## DCreptiles

Sounds like going to be a great show.. im on the Fence about going and vending but i already know my team will be there fully stocked and ready to go with frogs supplys and a few plants. Dec 4th is eli's birthday so i doubt there will be getting out of that. but hoping to be there for scotts riding out with the guys.


----------



## Philsuma

A couple DB peeps picked up a couple pums but I just now managed to pull a few more things out of some tanks for tomorrow...

Should be at least 7 F1 Eldorados...only one froglet..the rest are adults including a proven pair.

1 probably female F1 Cauchero - Very nice light blue venter.

0.0.1 F1 Gold dust Basti adult that has a definate green cast - looks like a colon with the white, orange, gold and green.

Bunch o' Leucs....a few Azureus.

2 extra calling / proven Male Leucs F1

2 Tricolors 3 month oow from very red parents.

Some Vitattus froglets.

FF.....a dozen popping BB cxs.....Spanish Orange and Dwarf White Isos.


----------



## yours

I'm hoping someone will have 4-6 producing HYDEI cultures for me at the show....


Looking forward to seeing everyone there! )))




Alex


----------



## HunterB

suddenly cant attend sadly due to home circumstances - hopefully next time


----------



## barnes

I have a few more things for sale..

3x Slimline strip lights. 18 1/4" x 4" x 1 3/4" looking to get $10ea

Plant cuttings.....Looking to get $3 a bag....will have 3-4+ cuttings in each bag..

1x Aeschynanthus Lanceolatus
1x Aeschynanthus Boshianus
1x Pep. sp. Bicolor
1x Pep. sp Uraguay
1x Unknown cryptathus,has 2 pups.
1x Philodendron micans

Let me know if you want anything..

Logan...


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I just wanted to say it was great meeting all of you today and thanks to Jeremy, George, Kim and Phil for my goodies  To all that were vending, I hope you had a fantastic show.


----------



## yours

It was fun for me as always! I picked up four Phyllomedusa sauvagii juvies, one inibico imitator(probable female to go w/ my male), loads of fruit fly cultures, some isopods, and clear sterilite containers.....I wanted Phil's eldorados but thought better of it since I don't have a tank for them at this time.

Anyway, good times! Thanks to MIKE NOVY, RANDY, MIKE SHROM, and PHIL for selling to me....I saw GEORGE and "ZOMBIE FRAWG"(your shirt made it not difficult to miss you hehe) there!! 

I also forgot that it was only an hour and a half away, as opposed to two...so that was a pleasant surprise 



Alex


----------



## GBIII

yours said:


> It was fun for me as always! I picked up four Phyllomedusa sauvagii juvies, one inibico imitator(probable female to go w/ my male), loads of fruit fly cultures, some isopods, and clear sterilite containers.....I wanted Phil's eldorados but thought better of it since I don't have a tank for them at this time.
> 
> Anyway, good times! Thanks to MIKE NOVY, RANDY, MIKE SHROM, and PHIL for selling to me....I saw GEORGE and "ZOMBIE FRAWG"(your shirt made it not difficult to miss you hehe) there!!
> 
> I also forgot that it was only an hour and a half away, as opposed to two...so that was a pleasant surprise
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex you bought out the place... There wasn't a hydei left in the building when you were finished.

The milk frogs were a hit. My son wants them for his room lol. The wife just rolled her eyes.. again. She's getting pretty good at it.

George


----------



## yours

Haha, awesome George! Does your son know that they are nocturnal? He might think twice about that prospect, though I don't know what their call sounds like  Goodluck with them and CRICKETS!!!!!!!!! Haha, fun stuff!

I really would have bought more HYDEI's but they definitely were NOT in abundance at this show, much to my dismay.......still.....babies need to eat, and have grown accustomed to certain prepared 'meals'.....whomever am I to disappoint 'em???? 




Alex


----------



## chinoanoah

Anyone got pics of the show or what they picked up?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

I was only there for about an hour and a half. I looked at everyones booths, but only said hi to Phil and Lori 
That's what happens when you are shy LOL

Everyone looked like they had great frogs! Didn't get to buy anything this time, but we're leaning towards some golden mantellas for our next frogs if anyone is going to have them at the next show!


----------



## DendroJoe

i should have them by the end of the year. so you can get some from my table.


----------



## Nightstalker

Great show and more frogs under one roof than I've seen in a while. It was also good to put some faces to the names.

FINALLY, after what seemed like an eternity, (8 months or so) I was able to link up with George for my Cobalts. Happy as a pig in @#$% now.  New growout tank, some broms and some cultures to go with the frogs. 

A good day overall.


----------

